# nypost: T Thomas/Penny to Raptors



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

nypost: T Thomas/Penny to Raptors for Carter/Rose

IMO, great trade for Knicks ----- salary dump.

http://www.nypost.com/sports/32571.htm


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

Theyll still suck


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

It's the New York Post.

That means its about 5% accurate, with the 5% being that Vince Carter, Jalen Rose, and Penny Hardaway are all NBA players.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Look at your source you dufus... that trade is never going to happen.


----------



## Primetime23 (Feb 3, 2004)

as much as i would like to see rose and carter gone this trade doesnt make any sense for the raptors, the only deal the knicks could offer that i woul personally like is Mohammed and Crawford for Carter and a filler, or Mohammed Crawford and Thomas for Carter and Rose


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Matt85163</b>!
> It's the New York Post.
> 
> That means its about 5% accurate, with the 5% being that Vince Carter, Jalen Rose, and Penny Hardaway are all NBA players.


Yep. Might as well be getting your sources from a tabloid.


----------



## bigpoppa*UK (Nov 26, 2004)

that trade sucks for the raps,if they want to dump salary then theyshould give up carter+donyell marsall for glenn robinson+willie green


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

That trade would make Rob Babcock the worst gm in the league. Thank god for him it's the ny post reporting it.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> nypost: T Thomas/Penny to Raptors for Carter/Rose
> 
> IMO, great trade for Knicks ----- salary dump.
> ...


When pigs fly.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=129456&forumid=32


----------

